# Brandon's setup



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Updated list. 

Pioneer VSX-D608 Receiver
Sony BDP-S300 Blu ray player
Motorola Comcast DCT6412 III HD-DVR
HomeTech HTS4 Speaker selector (not in use right now)
Mitsubishi 55" CRT RPTV HD
Logitech Harmony 700 universal remote control
One For All URC-9910 universal remote control (backup)
Acoustic Research AW721 Wireless headphones (moved to the PC)
Athena AS-C1 center channel speaker
Athena AS-B1 main and surround speakers
Danley DTS-10 Tapped Horn subwoofer (The Beast)
Elemental Designs 19ov.2 18" driver in a DIY LLT enclosure tuned to 15 hz-soon to be gifted to a friend. 
Behringer EP2500 amp powering the sub.
On temporary loan (hopefully permanent) from a friend...
B&K AVR-307 receiver
Paradigm Monitor 11 v.2's tower speakers
Paradigm CC-370 center channel speaker
Paradigm ADP-170 surround speakers
Klipsch RC-35 center channel speaker


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Updated with my newer equipment.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Bump for another update. Hopefully I can work in a projector soon.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE GEAR and nice friend to gift the sub! 
What do you think of the Acoustic Research AW721 Wireless headphones?

Matt


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had those headphones for probably 7 years. They have done me very well for the price I paid for them ($22 from a closeout store). The sound is very good for wireless headphones and more than anything the bass is outstanding for the quantity. I watched star wars one night with them on and on the pod race scene I could feel them moving on my head because of the bass. The quality overall is pretty good but I have heard better sounds from grado headphones. On the wireless side of it they work very well too. I have 3/4 of an acre yard and when mowing my grass I can have them on listening with no problem with the base still sitting inside. 

Unfortunately they bit the dust a couple of months ago when my dog decided to use them as a chew toy overnight. I will get a new set at some point but don't know what kind I will try. I like the grado but no wireless option as of yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

